# WES Change of Application



## tindelacerna (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi I am applying for WES assessment as how my prospect employer instructed me. 
I am about to have my credentials assessed by AECENL. One of their requirements is WES certification. I have applied but as FSW which will take 20 days in processing (am I right?) I would like to change it to document by document assessment for it only takes 7 days of processing. 
I have messaged them in their contact us part but have not heard from them since last week  
What are my possible ways in doing so? I hope someone can help us with this  

Thank you very much!


----------

